# Nissan Terrano 2, 2.7 TDi 2000 model overheating



## wordy (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi I am having problems with my Nissan Terrano 2 overheating.Thermostat failed closed, break down man wedged it open and I covered 350 miles home car ran cold but ok.New stat ordered arrived fitted but car boils up (tested in pan of hot water opens ok 88c) only way to get truck to run is to remove the spring loaded port blocker (cold return) at the bottom of the stat. Water pump good,rad flushed through good,coolant system pressurized good when running. Help appreciated with this problem.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya didn't install the new one upside-down did ya? Just checkin...
Try drilling a small air bleed hole in the t-stat, about 1/8" diameter or so, and place that hole in the highest point of the installation. Sometimes they don't come with a bleed hole and sometimes air pressure/water pressure will force the things to stay closed for some stupid reason, not always...but ya know how things go...


----------

